# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2013 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuva e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado e caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde.



Bom fim-de-semana. Um bom mês de Novembro a todos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

Road trip pela ilha da Madeira.

Vi o pôr-do-sol em Bica da Cana, mesmo ao lado da estação meteorológica, que está no ponto mais alto do planalto.

Às 19h, o carro, a uma cota ligeiramente inferior às das estações (há duas estações), marcava 7ºC.

Ao longo do planalto a temperatura andou sempre nessa ordem de grandeza, mas às 19h15 registei 5ºC numa pequena depressão.






Uns metros mais à frente, já com o GPS ligado para definir o local, e um pouco mais quente: 6ºC:






De referir que o vento era nulo e o céu estava limpo.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Nov 2013 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Art-J (3 Nov 2013 às 13:33)

Pela costa oeste da Madeira as mínimas já baixaram um pouco relativamente aos últimos meses.

Últimos dias na estação da Ponta do Sol:


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

19,8mm na estação de S.Jorge - Santana na última hora.

No Funchal, céu nublado e a encobrir.

20ºC e vento fraco a moderado de leste.



EDIT (9:15) - Aguaceiro neste momento no Funchal. Mas com sol à vista.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Nov 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente encoberto, com boas abertas para a tarde.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Nov 2013 às 00:09)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 17ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto e caíram aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Nov 2013 às 01:21)

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 118/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma superfície frontal fria com deslocamento para leste/nordeste irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo*. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia! Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Nov 2013 às 01:07)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado.

Temperatura: 19ºC



Uma boa quinta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Nov 2013 às 02:56)

Chuva forte por aqui...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Nov 2013 às 03:10)

Trovoada... Vi agora um clarão e ouvi um trovão.


*Edit (02h17):* Chuva torrencial e ouvi novamente um trovão...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Nov 2013 às 01:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 14ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade para a tarde e caíram aguaceiros por vezes fortes na madrugada e manhã. Trovejou duas vezes na madrugada.



Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Nov 2013 às 12:53)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura: 17ºC


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Nov 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura: 14ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade, com boas abertas.




Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Nov 2013 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Temperatura: 17ºC

Hoje foi um dia de céu inicialmente (quase) limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade e intercalando com boas abertas.

Vigora um Aviso Amarelo para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO nº119/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações, quase estacionária sobre o Grupo Ocidental, deverá provocar precipitação continua e pontualmente forte*. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...
















Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Nov 2013 às 00:28)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o dia iniciou-se com céu quase limpo/pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade. No início da tarde, caíram uns aguaceiros fracos de pouca duração e há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Nov 2013 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Art-J (12 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Aqui pela costa oeste continua semelhante. Dias de sol alternados com dias meio forrados. Este mês chuva nada.

A nível de temperaturas têm andado as máximas entre 25 e 27, mínimas entre 18 e 19. Sensação térmica de muito calor já que a humidade tem atingido todos os dias os 80 a 90%.

Neste momento 20ºC, HR 70% e vento fraco.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Nov 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com algumas abertas.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Nov 2013 às 00:12)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 16ºC

Hoje, o dia iniciou-se com céu parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas para a tarde.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Nov 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o dia iniciou-se com céu encoberto, com boas abertas para a tarde.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia! Por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado mas seco.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Nov 2013 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com poucas abertas.




Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Nov 2013 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 15ºC

Durante o fim-de-semana, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2013 às 10:39)

Bom dia, neste momento pela Ribeira Chã, onde me encontro agora céu nublado com boas abertas, quase pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, apresentando períodos de muita nebulosidade, com abertas.


Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2013 às 12:00)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado e algum vento de sul


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2013 às 18:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva e vento fresco.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 120/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma frente fria com ondulações de actividade moderada a forte, poderá provocar precipitação forte*. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...


























Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Boa Noite

Dizer que aqui pela Terceira só agora parou de chover tendo o dia todo sido marcado por precipitação contínua por vezes com intensidade ...

Neste momento tudo calmo mas já há algum tempo que não chovia tanto por aqui ... 

Saudações Açorianas a todos ...


----------



## LMCG (21 Nov 2013 às 11:13)

Boas Pessoal,

Parece que a TS Melissa vai passar de raspão nas Flores, de qualquer forma logo à noite informo as velocidades do vento nos PE's da EDA.
Por enquanto a máxima de hoje vai para o Pico com 137 km/h.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Nov 2013 às 17:01)

Boas ...

Aqui por Angra tem chovido continuamente toda a tarde e o tempo encontra-se bastante escuro e nublado ...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2013 às 17:47)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Vigoram vários avisos meteorológicos para o Grupo Ocidental devido à *aproximação da Tempestade Tropical Melissa*, respetivamente, um *Aviso Laranja* devido a rajadas muito fortes, que poderão atingir os 100 km/h e devido a agitação marítima, com ondas até 8 metros e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o mesmo grupo devido a vento forte a muito forte, com velocidade média até 75 km/h, precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada.

Para o Grupo Central vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a agitação marítima, com ondas até 6 metros.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO nº123 /2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Na sequência do comunicado anterior e com o agravamento da instabilidade devido à aproximação da tempestade tropical "Melissa", emite-se: *
> 
> ...






















Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Templariu (21 Nov 2013 às 19:26)

já se nota bem o vento nas Lajes das Flores !!


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 19:54)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=130149

acho melhor irem meter juizo na cabeça ai das pessoas dos açores, para dizerem que não temem o tempo e vai ser tudo tranquilo, depois admiram se quando acontece alguma coisa de mais grave, não ligam aos avisos


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 20:06)

david 6 disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=130149
> 
> acho melhor irem meter juizo na cabeça ai das pessoas dos açores, para dizerem que não temem o tempo e vai ser tudo tranquilo, depois admiram se quando acontece alguma coisa de mais grave, não ligam aos avisos



Mas quais avisos, só porque tem o nome de Tempestade tropical, uau ... grande coisa, os Açores estão mais do que habituados a este tempo, e nem será nada de especial. Será muito mais vento do que outra coisa.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas quais avisos, só porque tem o nome de Tempestade tropical, uau ... grande coisa, os Açores estão mais do que habituados a este tempo, e nem será nada de especial. Será muito mais vento do que outra coisa.



tu também andas em todo o lado a reclamar com tudo e com todos, não temos culpa de o tempo esteja uma porcaria e que não chova e não se vê precipitação nos próximos tempos, também estou farto disto e desejoso que chova algo de jeito e não ando prai a reclamar com tudo e todos


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:36)

David se calhar quem precisa de ter um pouco mais de juízo és tu antes de vires para um fórum de meteorologia insultar as pessoas dos Açores que não tiveram essa postura para contigo ... Não consigo entender esse tom inapropriado somente por causa de uma notícia que refere uma ou duas pessoas que disseram que estão tranquilas apesar dos avisos ... Isso não significa que não se esteja a tomar todas as precauções necessárias no grupo ocidental ( o grupo onde possivelmente a tempestade passará mais próxima ) ... Se vivesses cá e conhecesses as nossas gentes um pouco melhor saberias do que estamos a falar já que ano após ano temos tido contacto com várias intempéries e sempre nos preparamos e nos prevenimos da melhor forma mas sem histerias e pânico desnecessário  ...

Antes de dizeres que não temos juízo aconselhava-te a que tivesses mais respeito pelos outros ... Fazias um bocadinho melhor figura ...


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 20:42)

ahah agora ri me, eu não insultei ninguem, eu só quis dizer que com a natureza não se brinca -.- , desculpem lá se insultem alguém, não era a minha intenção, não perceberam bem o que disse ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 20:56)

david 6 disse:


> ahah agora ri me, eu não insultei ninguem, eu só quis dizer que com a natureza não se brinca -.- , desculpem lá se insultem alguém, não era a minha intenção, não perceberam bem o que disse ...



A mim parece-me que és tu quem anda a reclamar com tudo e todos és tu, e foste chamado á razão. As pessoas dos Açores têm muito mais atenção ao tempo que os do Continente, e estão completamente habituadas a tempo severo, e já tiverem tempestade muito pior do que esta.
Não vejo nem os Açorianos sentem-se nada ameaçados por uma situação sobretudo de algum vento e ondulação !


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:02)

Aurélio disse:


> A mim parece-me que és tu quem anda a reclamar com tudo e todos és tu, e foste chamado á razão. As pessoas dos Açores têm muito mais atenção ao tempo que os do Continente, e estão completamente habituadas a tempo severo, e já tiverem tempestade muito pior do que esta.
> Não vejo nem os Açorianos sentem-se nada ameaçados por uma situação sobretudo de algum vento e ondulação !



1º prontos secalhar não tive muita razão eu só queria dizer que com a natureza não se brinca

2º ai sim tive muita razão e não tiveste razão, não sou eu que ando no topico do "previsao de tempo" sempre a reclamar que não chove ne se que, epa eu também estou farto disso mas... calma...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

david 6 disse:


> 1º prontos secalhar não tive muita razão eu só queria dizer que com a natureza não se brinca
> 
> 2º ai sim tive muita razão e não tiveste razão, não sou eu que ando no topico do "previsao de tempo" sempre a reclamar que não chove ne se que, epa eu também estou farto disso mas... calma...



Epá é que isto já são muito meses de seca, desde o final de Março e em Outubro valeu um dia que choveu no Algarve a maior parte da precipitação senão teria sido muito seco o mês e limitou-se a 3/4 com chuva, e isto corre o risco de se prolongar pelo Inverno a dentro (olhando ás sazonais).
Mas a mim o que irrita mesmo é quando eles dão um padrão e depois tiram.

Por isso disse que não comentaria mais naquele tópico enquanto não mudassem as previsões pois correria o risco de me deixar levar e começar a ser repetitivo e inconveniente.

Se gostas de frio prepara-te que isto vai arrefecer a sério nos próximos tempos !

FIM de Off_Topic neste tópico !


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

Os avisos foram atualizados.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a rajadas muito fortes, que podem atingir os 100 km/h e agitação marítima, com ondas até 8 metros e um *Aviso Amarelo* devido a vento forte a muito forte, com velocidade média até 75 km/h, precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada.

Está em vigor um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas fortes, que podem atingir os 85 km/h e agitação marítima, com ondas até 6 metros.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO nº124/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco.

Temperatura: 19ºC

Hoje, foi um dia de céu encoberto e de neblinas/nevoeiro nas zonas altas.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2013 às 10:21)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante a última noite:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores *155 km/h* (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 108 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico *169 km/h* (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 101 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *115 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 47 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 54 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2013 às 11:29)

Boas pessoal,

Estive a verificar detalhadamente os dados do SCADA da ENERCON nos PE's das Flores, Pico e Terceira...

Velocidade inst. da rajada máxima (anemómetros ultra-sónicos):

Flores 45,3 m/s = 163,08 km/h por volta das 17h30 de ontem;
Pico 53,2 m/s = *191,52 km/h* por volta das 0h30 de hoje;
Terceira 44,8 m/s = 161,28 km/h por volta das 3h00 de hoje.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2013 às 15:09)

Por aqui grupo Oriental e particularmente da minha zona, reporto que houve um pouco de mais de vento registado nos 2 últimos dias, e também alguma chuva. Continuo com vento com rajadas do quadrante W ( o máximo assim de repente e por instinto, uns 60 km nas rajadas mais fortes), mas nada a que os Açores já n estejam habituados  

O céu também continua encoberto e muita escuridão nas serranias altas.
O mar também anda algo picado mas isso é normal por estas bandas sempre que passa ao lado do arquipélago alguma ou outra tempestade.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2013 às 15:57)

Azor disse:


> Continuo com vento com rajadas do quadrante W ( o máximo assim de repente e por instinto, uns 60 km nas rajadas mais fortes), mas nada a que os Açores já n estejam habituados



O Record do ano passado foi 217 km/h em Santa Maria aquando da passagem do Gordon 

Isso mesmo Azor, 60 km/h é uma pequena brisa para nós 

Abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2013 às 19:45)

LMCG disse:


> O Record do ano passado foi 217 km/h em Santa Maria aquando da passagem do Gordon
> 
> Isso mesmo Azor, 60 km/h é uma pequena brisa para nós
> 
> ...





Acho que só se deve começar a falar em VENTO propriamente dito nos Açores dos 100/110 km/ h pra cima, mas somos suspeitos no tema 

Fez me realmente foi muita confusão o alerta amarelo dado para o Central ao nível do vento, quando segundo as previsões, o vento naquele grupo não merecia sequer nenhum alerta segundos os critérios do IPMA... enfim ... é a tal necessidade "urgente" que o SRPCBA tem de colocar à força avisos para despachar ... adiantam-se sem justificação nuns e atrasam-se sem desculpa noutros, mas como sou apenas um simples leigo na matéria, vou fazendo às vezes um esforço enorme por entender a política desastrosa de alguns, e que na minha, bem como na opinião de outros conterrâneos, em nada serve a RAA. 

Uma coisa são os PE'S, outra coisa são as previsões gerais que são feitas para o arquipélago. Em todas as ilhas é normal o vento soprar com mais intensidade nas serras e os PE´S não falam pela realidade total, porque a realidade é outra. 
Pena é que nem todas as ilhas tenham estações nas zonas que são precisas. Neste ponto, a Madeira está de longe muito mais bem servida do que os Açores. 

Cumprimentos Açorianos!


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2013 às 22:11)

Azor disse:


> Uma coisa são os PE'S, outra coisa são as previsões gerais que são feitas para o arquipélago. Em todas as ilhas é normal o vento soprar com mais intensidade nas serras e os PE´S não falam pela realidade total, porque a realidade é outra.



 Concordo em absoluto!

PS: Passei agora pelo Despacho e confirmei no SCADA da ENERCON que tivemos uma rajada máxima registada de 31,4 m/s para o PE dos Graminhais na ilha de São Miguel, ou seja 113,04 km/h...  o que está longe dos 191 km/h do PE do Pico apesar dos parques estarem a cotas semelhantes, perto dos 900 m!

Já agora, segundo a fórmula simplificada/aproximada retirada do "Wind Energy Hanbook", Wiley, 2001:

V(z2)/V(z1)=(z2/z1)^1/7

Para as torres que temos nos Graminhais ENERCON E-44 de 55m de altura, para os 113 km/h medidos, obtemos pela fórmula uma velocidade a 10 metros do solo de 88km/h, já a 2 metros do solo é de apenas 70km/h...

Portanto quando o Azor fala em rajadas de 60 km/h para a zona dos Arrifes, que é bastante mais baixa e menos ventosa que os Graminhais, até arriscaria a dizer que talvez não tenha chegado a tanto 

Um Abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2013 às 00:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu em geral muito nublado, temporariamente encoberto e com boas abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia e agora à noite caiu uma chuva fraca.



Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2013 às 03:00)

LMCG disse:


> Concordo em absoluto!
> 
> PS: Passei agora pelo Despacho e confirmei no SCADA da ENERCON que tivemos uma rajada máxima registada de 31,4 m/s para o PE dos Graminhais na ilha de São Miguel, ou seja 113,04 km/h...  o que está longe dos 191 km/h do PE do Pico apesar dos parques estarem a cotas semelhantes, perto dos 900 m!
> 
> ...




Claro Luís, mas isso tudo se deveu à rota que a Tempestade teve. Pequenas alterações fazem logo toda a diferença em relação à intensidade do vento/nebulosidade/precipitação em cada grupo. 

Por exemplo, a intensidade do vento registada nos PE'S das Flores e do Corvo, certamente foi superior à que foi registada no Pico, e tudo porque a tempestade passou a razar o arquipélago, ligeiramente mais a Norte , porque se tivesse sido o contrário, os valores nas ilhas, seguramente teriam sido outros, portanto, a diferença do que foi registado nas Flores/Corvo para o Pico, foi o mesmo do Pico para São Miguel. E ambas as ilhas situam-se praticamente à mesma latitude. 

Do Grupo Central só as ilhas mais a norte registaram velocidades médias superiores, porque as restantes nem por isso. Do Grupo Oriental o mesmo se passou, porque a ilha situada mais a norte foi a que registou valores superiores, exactamente por se situar a norte da outra. Do Grupo Ocidental, e por ter estado mais na proximidade da rota que a referida tempestade tomou, os valores foram superiores às restantes. 

Eu vivo perto da Serra Gorda para o fim do Outeiro, e aqui, apesar de ser uma zona mais baixa que os Graminhais, somos uma das zonas que primeiramente apanha sempre com tudo por estarmos mais expostos ao que vem de W... e Ponta Delgada fica logo ali abaixo e o cenário já é outro. Aqui por eu estar numa zona mais exposta, sente se mais o vento, e por instinto e experiência, já conheço bem a velocidade das rajadas a olho nú 

Mas a minha confusão nem foi esta, mas sim a questão do Grupo Central ter ficado em alerta amarelo quando a previsão a nível do vento nem tinha justificado tal coisa. A meu ver, e uma vez que a Tempestade passou a norte do arquipélago, se fossem inteligentes, deveriam antes ter colocado algumas ILHAS do Central em alerta, (exactamente por terem apanhado mais os efeitos que as restantes) e não todo o referido Grupo, porque a emissão de avisos nos Açores tem muito que se lhe diga. 

O arquipélago é grande. Só a área marítima dos Açores fazia caber aqui dentro 10 Portugais juntos, e só por isso, deveriam ter mais juízo quando elaboram alertas porque pode estar chovendo numa determinada ilha de um determinado grupo, e nas outras não, mas preferem por tudo dentro do mesmo barco como sempre e depois dá no que dá. (uma palhaçada!)

Não me esqueço há pouco tempo (coisa de 1 ou 2 meses atrás) que o Central ficou por horas em alerta amarelo devido a previsão de chuva e vento forte para a noite, quando logo de seguida o Oriental nessa mesma madrugada foi bombardeado por ventos fortes chuva igualmente forte e até Trovoada, e no entanto segundo eles estava tudo "numa boa" nesse mesmo grupo, tanto que só se lembraram de colocar um alerta no Oriental depois da tempestade ter passado lol.

Enfim, e ainda há gente que tira cursos para isso.

Bom já me alonguei demais neste tema, porque haveria ainda muito para dizer sobre isso 

Um abraço,
saudações açorianas


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2013 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso. Caem uns pingos...

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado, com boas abertas.



Continuação de uma bom sábado.


----------



## Romanciaderos (24 Nov 2013 às 11:20)

Buenos días:

Soy miembro del foro de seguimiento Meteo7islas de Canarias y que también sigo con asiduidad el de ustedes en su apartado de Açores y Madeira. Espero que me entiendan en español pero yo no sé portugués, aunque es muy fácil entenderlo. Quiero saludar a todos los miembros de esas islas y animarlos para que continúen informando del tiempo ya que nosotros siempre miramos hacia Azores a ver si alguna de sus borrascas se desplaza hacia el Sur y nos llega a nosotros y nos mitiga algo en nuestra falta de agua.

Agradecido a todos ustedes


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2013 às 11:48)

Bem-vindo ao fórum. Acho que não vamos ter grandes dificuldades em compreender o que escreve.


----------



## Azor (24 Nov 2013 às 14:50)

Sigo com céu encoberto e chuva.

Ontem à noite a chuva foi por vezes forte. (pelas 5 h da manhã locais)

Bem vindo Romanciaderos! Não fazia ideia que as Canárias estavam com falta de água ...


----------



## Afgdr (24 Nov 2013 às 19:39)

Boa noite!

Chuva forte neste momento...


----------



## Azor (24 Nov 2013 às 20:32)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Chuva forte neste momento...



Confirmo Afgdr

E por aqui continua caindo sem parar ...


----------



## Romanciaderos (25 Nov 2013 às 15:57)

Buenos días:

Agradezco la bienvenida que me han dado al foro, tanto al administrador como a Azor.
A éste decirle que vivo en Los Llanos de Aridane, su media anual de precipitaciones es de 450 mm. Nada que ver con los miles de mm que caen en cualquier lugar de Azores. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com abertas. Caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco durante o dia e agora à noite caíram também alguns aguaceiros.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 125/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma depressão em altitude localizada sobre o arquipélago dos Açores, poderá provocar precipitação por vezes forte nos Grupos Central e Oriental*. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...






















Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Azor (26 Nov 2013 às 03:54)

Romanciaderos disse:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Agradezco la bienvenida que me han dado al foro, tanto al administrador como a Azor.
> A éste decirle que vivo en Los Llanos de Aridane, su media anual de precipitaciones es de 450 mm. Nada que ver con los miles de mm que caen en cualquier lugar de Azores.
> ...



Assim é amigo Romanciaderos .

Temos aspectos climáticos muito diferentes dos Açores para as Canárias, e são estas diferenças que fazem a Macaronésia ser multifacetada ao nível do clima 


Aqui pelos Açores e particularmente pela ilha de São Miguel estou com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes! 

Máxima de 14 º C 


Boa semana a todos!


----------



## Hazores (26 Nov 2013 às 10:59)

Bom dia, 

Por angra do heroismo, dia de aguaceiros...
A situação de hoje, na minha opinião merece uma atenção especial pois ,como em outros anos atrás, esta é uma situação não muito comum, temos uma depressão em fase de cavamentona região, mas com uma deslocação de este para oeste... o que por vezes provaca alguns estragos devido a precipitações que locamente são fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Nov 2013 às 13:26)

Boas,

por aí parece que a ilha mais contemplada foi a de Santa Maria com *20,1 mm* acumulados até às 12h UTC segundo a EMA do aeroporto.


Claramente a parte mais interessante da depressão está a SE do arquipélago.


----------



## Azor (26 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aí parece que a ilha mais contemplada foi a de Santa Maria com *20,1 mm* acumulados até às 12h UTC segundo a EMA do aeroporto.
> 
> ...



Prevê-se que a parte mais activa passe a sul do arquipélago porque o bloqueio  impede que ela progrida mais para N. 

Por enquanto sigo com aguaceiros  

(os aguaceiros ontem à noite e madrugada foram por vezes fortes)


----------



## Azor (26 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

Vigora um novo aviso de chuva forte para os Açores


----------



## Azor (26 Nov 2013 às 21:36)

Muita chuva nas últimas horas na ilha de Santa Maria 












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0338326815831.396016.635685830&type=1&theater


----------



## Afgdr (26 Nov 2013 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com uma ou outra aberta. Caíram alguns aguaceiros.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Cluster (26 Nov 2013 às 23:50)

Romanciaderos disse:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Agradezco la bienvenida que me han dado al foro, tanto al administrador como a Azor.
> A éste decirle que vivo en Los Llanos de Aridane, su media anual de precipitaciones es de 450 mm. Nada que ver con los miles de mm que caen en cualquier lugar de Azores.
> ...



Bem vindo Romanciaderos. 

Nas nossas ilhas principais só temos esse tipo de precipitação na ilha de Porto Santo e na parte este da ilha da Madeira ( Caniçal/ponta de São Lourenço). 

Concordo com o Azor, há uma grande diversidade nas ilhas da Macaronésia .


----------



## Azor (27 Nov 2013 às 20:05)

Depois dos Açores segue-se agora a Madeira com aviso amarelo para aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados por Trovoada para as próximas horas.

Esta situação parece que se pode prolongar até à próxima terça feira com um possível cavamento de uma depressão mesmo em cima dos Açores.

Curioso que o ECM parece ser o único a ver isso.

Vamos ver o que vai sair daqui.


----------



## marco_antonio (27 Nov 2013 às 21:07)

a madeira já precisa de chuva,a ver vamos o que nos reserva sendo que que para domingo a situacão apresenta-se mais animadora


----------



## Azor (27 Nov 2013 às 22:19)

E será bem merecida Marco António, já não era sem tempo 

Para os Açores, parece-me que o fim de semana segundo os modelos pode vir a ser bastante animado.

Ontem e antes de ontem, o ECM já apontava para esta situação e hoje mantém a mesma possibilidade.

Até lá isto ainda vai dar muita volta, e tudo vai depender onde o bloqueio for mais forte, mas para já são estas as últimas previsões.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2013 às 00:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com uma ou outra aberta. Caíram alguns aguaceiros, em geral, fracos.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Azor (28 Nov 2013 às 03:54)

Finalmente, nesta última saída, o GFS colou-se ao ECM e já começa a desenhar alguma actividade para os Açores a partir de Domingo, e em especial para as ilhas mais orientais do arquipélago. Para a Madeira esperam-se também dias mais animados para aquele arquipélago, 

Uma depressão parece que vai ficar encurralada pelo Anticiclone nas Ilhas Britânicas, cambaleando entre os Açores e a Madeira. A precipitação intensa mantém-se para os Açores e Madeira, mas vamos esperar por melhores desenvolvimentos com as próximas saídas.


----------



## hfernandes (28 Nov 2013 às 23:27)

Entre as 22h e as 23h, Estação IPMA - Santo da Serra : 36,4 mm


----------



## Afgdr (28 Nov 2013 às 23:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de NE.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto. Caíram alguns aguaceiros.




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## hfernandes (29 Nov 2013 às 00:31)

Entre as 23h e as 00h , Santo da Serra : 43,2 mm! Entre as 22h e as 00h são 79,6 mm ...


----------



## hfernandes (29 Nov 2013 às 00:42)

Critério para lançamento de alerta vermelho ultrapassado, o IPMA devia ser mais rápido!


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 00:50)

Bem...não que me queira armar em esperto, mas apenas para puxar a brasa á minha sardinha, fico contente pela minha analise estar bastante correcta até agora

Bom, para ajudar á compreensão do que se passa nada melhor que uma imagem:






Neste momento temos uma frente a norte, uma pequena depressão a SW.

Algumas linhas de instabilidade organizam-se no sector E da depressão, e movem-se para N onde essencialmente colidem com a frente e activam-se.

Á superfície vento de SE continua a empurrar ar quente contra a frente, resultando na activação de algumas células.

Em altura, *ao longo das próximas horas e dia de amanhã* uma cut-off aproxima-se vinda desde a Peninsula Ibérica e coloca-se a norte da RAM, com uma ondulação em altura que afecta as ilhas.
A aproximação dessa ondulação em altura deverá aumentar o forçamento dinâmico ( divergência em altura) facilitando a actividade convectiva na frente e linhas de instabilidade, assim como devido ao ar frio em altura, deverá igualmente haver um aumento da instabilidade, com CAPE a ascender a 500-1000J/Kg.
A circulação em altura da cut-off, em conjunto com o jet subtropical que está entre as ilhas CN e a RAM, deverá  gerar shear moderado com rotação desde o quadrante SE ao quadrante W á medida que se sobe em altura, este factor deverá ser favorável a alguma actividade mais organizada, com algum risco de precip forte e rajadas associadas a algumas células células mais fortes.


*A Verde *coloco a mancha que deverá ter actividade em geral mais fraca.
*A Amarelo *a mancha que deverá ter mais actividade, onde os parâmetros acima referidos se deverão justapor criando condições mais favoráveis.

Não esquecer que o vento de SE deverá acrescer o risco de chuva forte orográfica nas vertentes SE, da P. Sol até á P. S. Lourenço, sendo que esta porção tenderá em principio a ser a mais afectada da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## icewoman (29 Nov 2013 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

Para quando melhorias?


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Nov 2013 às 00:58)

stormy disse:


> Não esquecer que o vento de SE deverá acrescer o risco de chuva forte orográfica nas vertentes SE, da P. Sol até á P. S. Vicente.



Boas Stormy.
Tenho uma dúvida acerca do P.S. Vicente, isso é suposto ser São Vicente ou referes-te à Ponta de São Lourenço que fica a Este da Madeira?

E mais uma vez obrigado pela excelente análise.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 01:08)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boas Stormy.
> Tenho uma dúvida acerca do P.S. Vicente, isso é suposto ser São Vicente ou referes-te à Ponta de São Lourenço que fica a Este da Madeira?
> 
> E mais uma vez obrigado pela excelente análise.



S Lourenço, é isso...que parvoiçe!
Vou corrigir, obrigado


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 01:16)

Melhorias deverão ocorrer lá para a madrugada de Sabado, até lá há que ir tomando alguma precaução devido á possibilidade de alguma situação de risco localizada.


Em principio Sabado e Domingo deverão ser calmos na RAM, com o tempo mais agreste a atingir os Açores devido a uma ciclogénese associada á perturbação que passa na RAM manhã e vai-se organizando até atingir os Açores no Sabado/Domingo.

Entretanto, na próxima semana as condições voltam a ser favoráveis a mais chuva nas regiões autónomas já que se espera que se reorganize outra vasta depressão em altura desta vez associada a um influxo de ar tropical vindo de sul, que poderá complicar as coisas.

Seguiremos os modelos com atenção...


----------



## icewoman (29 Nov 2013 às 01:27)

Entretanto, na próxima semana as condições voltam a ser favoráveis a mais chuva nas regiões autónomas já que se espera que se reorganize outra vasta depressão em altura desta vez associada a um influxo de ar tropical vindo de sul, que poderá complicar as coisas.

Seguiremos os modelos com atenção...


entretanto podem ainda alterar-se as condições certo?


----------



## hfernandes (29 Nov 2013 às 01:36)

100,3 mm entre as 22h e as 01h, Estação IPMA Santo da Serra


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 01:41)

icewoman disse:


> Entretanto, na próxima semana as condições voltam a ser favoráveis a mais chuva nas regiões autónomas já que se espera que se reorganize outra vasta depressão em altura desta vez associada a um influxo de ar tropical vindo de sul, que poderá complicar as coisas.
> 
> Seguiremos os modelos com atenção...
> 
> ...



Em relação á próxima semana sim...pode sempre mudar alguma coisa.


----------



## Cluster (29 Nov 2013 às 02:08)

Obrigado por toda a descrição


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2013 às 10:24)

Situação muito complicada na Ilha da Madeira:



> *Pior do que o 20 de Fevereiro*
> Porto da Cruz inundado
> Actualizado há 33 minutos
> Fonte: Fotos de Inácio Freitas
> ...



P.s. Vejam as fotos no site.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Nov 2013 às 11:40)

Thomar disse:


> Na zona da Cruz da Guarda, e a caminho da Portela, muitos palheiros com animais desapareceram. Há relatos de que se perderam cabras e porcos.



Pelo menos um porco já sabemos onde está!

Praia de Machico


----------



## marco_antonio (29 Nov 2013 às 11:52)

epa


----------



## jonhfx (29 Nov 2013 às 13:46)

Impressionante a destruição para os lados de Machico 

http://goo.gl/m9cVCv


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2013 às 16:46)

Impressionante 

Só espero que não tenha envolvido vidas humanas. A imagem do porco morto impressionou-me bastante 

Foi muita chuva por aí pelo que vi. E parece que para os Açores pode vir a ser ainda mais.

Estas cartas que saíram há pouco, pessoalmente assustam-me porque prevê-se muita chuva prevista, e o pior é que parece que vai ficar estacionária pelos Açores. Só espero que isto mude senão podemos ter aqui a repetição do que aconteceu em 1996 na Povoação e na Ribeira Quente há anos atrás...


----------



## CptRena (29 Nov 2013 às 17:03)

Azor disse:


> Impressionante
> 
> Só espero que não tenha envolvido vidas humanas. A imagem do porco morto impressionou-me bastante
> 
> ...




De facto, a Madeira levou com muita água, assim do nada, e lavou tudo o que estava solto 

---------

Adorei a redundância Azor 



> prevê-se muita chuva prevista


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2013 às 17:13)

CptRena disse:


> De facto, a Madeira levou com muita água, assim do nada, e lavou tudo o que estava solto
> 
> ---------
> 
> Adorei a redundância Azor



Lol desculpa. O que queria dizer era chuva prevista. É o que dá às vezes escrever à pressa em trabalho


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 17:32)

jonhfx disse:


> Impressionante a destruição para os lados de Machico
> 
> http://goo.gl/m9cVCv


São impressionantes as imagens da destruíção.
Especialmente em Porto da Cruz!














































Santo da Serra


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 17:39)

> *Madeira: Porto da Cruz vive situação de "castástrofe" devido a fortes chuvas*
> 
> A região montanhosa da ilha da Madeira está hoje, até às 17:59, sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave da escala de quatro níveis
> 
> ...



Fonte:
ionline.pt

Precipitação acumulada na estação do IPMA em Santo da Serra:







Em Santana:






Em Porto da Cruz e no Faial - zonas mais afectadas -  não há nenhuma estação da rede do IPMA.


----------



## Cluster (29 Nov 2013 às 17:51)

"No Santo da Serra, entre as 09:00 de quinta-feira e a mesma hora de hoje, "foram registados 163,3 milímetros, o maior valor em duas horas consecutivas (das 22:00 do dia 28 às 00:00 do dia 29 de novembro) foi 79,6 milímetros e o maior valor em 10 minutos foi 13,0 milímetros", apontou.

Contudo, salientou o responsável, estes valores "não podem ser comparados" aos que foram registados no temporal de 2010 no Pico do Areeiro, no concelho do Funchal mas numa zona montanhosa (389,6 milímetros em 24 horas). Nesta localização, o maior valor identificado em 10 minutos foi de 14,4 milímetros.

"No Porto da Cruz não temos posto de medição e o mais próximo é o de Santana, mas a quantidade no Porto da Cruz deve ter sido semelhante, na ordem dos milímetros, no Santo da Serra", destacou.

O diretor referiu também que o posto no Aeroporto da Madeira, localizado em Santa Cruz, outro concelho onde se registaram prejuízos, a pluviosidade foi de zero milímetros entre as 09:00 de quinta-feira e de hoje."

Fonte: http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...co-comparavel-a-do-temporal-de-2010-no-funcha


----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2013 às 18:52)

@Azor


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Nov 2013 às 19:08)

fablept disse:


> @Azor



São valores preocupantes!


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2013 às 19:09)

fablept disse:


> @Azor




Próximos dias dão mesmo um dilúvio. 
São valores mesmo astronómicos Fablet, tanto para Santa Maria como para São Miguel. Tenho seguido atentamente toda esta situação e parece ser algo preocupante. 

Vamos esperar as próximas actualizações.


----------



## a410ree (29 Nov 2013 às 19:18)

Azor disse:


> Próximos dias dão mesmo um dilúvio.
> São valores mesmo astronómicos Fablet, tanto para Santa Maria como para São Miguel. Tenho seguido atentamente toda esta situação e parece ser algo preocupante.
> 
> Vamos esperar as próximas actualizações.



Pensso que o gfs as vezes gosta de abusar, e decerteza que poderá tirar metade disso !! porque 522.4 mm não é brincadeira


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2013 às 19:21)

a410ree disse:


> Pensso que o gfs as vezes gosta de abusar, e decerteza que poderá tirar metade disso !! porque 522.4 mm não é brincadeira



Eu também espero que seja um possível devaneio. O que é certo é que os modelos prevêem mesmo uma grande carga de água para estas 2 ilhas.

O ECM também mete precipitação forte. Vamos ver, porque valores como estes são mesmo de enlouquecer...


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Nov 2013 às 20:12)

Boas ... Queria deixar aqui a minha mensagem de força aos irmãos madeirenses e que não ocorram mais estragos por ai ... Dizer também que espero que a situação aqui nos Açores também não se descontrole mais do que é normal ... Dizer que aqui pela Ilha Terceira tudo está calmo e nada há a assinalar ... Um abraço a todos ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 22:34)

Volta a chover com intensidade na região oriental da ilha da Madeira.

A EMA do Caniçal acumulou 13,3m entre as 20 e as 21h e 8,6mm entre as 21 e as 22h.
A estação de Santo da Serra está off.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 22:39)

fablept disse:


> @Azor



De 522,4mm para 148,2mm. Isto entre a run das 12h e as 18h.

Já a previsão para Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira, passou para 395mm. Serão dias a acompanhar!


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2013 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> De 522,4mm para 148,2mm. Isto entre a run das 12h e as 18h.
> 
> Já a previsão para Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira, passou para 395mm. Serão dias a acompanhar!



Isto ainda vai dar muita volta, mas parece-me que as ilhas mais afectadas poderão ser São Miguel e Terceira, a que se acresce aqui o factor da orografia, já que os meteogramas previstos para as diferentes zonas destas duas ilhas, falam por si. 

Veremos como isto vai correr, mas para já preocupa-me valores perigosamente altos como os que estão previstos.

Sigo com 14 º C e tempo calmo. Será certamente a bonança antes da tempestade....


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Entretanto reparei que a estação do Sunderlandz, em Machico, que estava na casa dos 30/40mm, subiu para os 61mm, em meia hora.

E o IPMA volta a colocar as* regiões Montanhosas da ilha da Madeira* em *AVISO LARANJA*.
Aviso válido entre as 23h de hoje e as 6h de amanhã.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Nov 2013 às 23:28)

Entre as 22h e as 23h houve períodos de chuva torrencial em Machico e segundo a minha estação amadora, caíram mais de 20mm durante esse período.

Atualmente não chove e o vento está calmo.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2013 às 23:34)

Rotunda da Queimada, há meia hora:






Foto de Carlos Freitas.

In: Facebook - Concelho de Machico


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 23:41)

Para os Açores a partir da tarde de amanhã e até á tarde de Domingo espera-se então uma situação de algum risco, a área mais favorável está a verde nesse esboço.


Quanto á RAM, mantem-se alguma instabilidade devido ao mesmo lobo de forçamento dinâmico que amanhã chega aos Açores.
Como referi na previsão de ontem, e foi agora pelo IPMA, a influencia da cut-off na RAM deverá diminuir a partir desta madrugada, com o risco de precip forte a diminuir bastante a partir do inicio da manhã.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Nov 2013 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de NE.

Temperatura: 14ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado, com boas abertas.



Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Nov 2013 às 00:58)

Antes de mais, um abraço para os madeirenses.

Esta situação já anda ser modelada há alguns dias...

A precipitação modelada pela run das 12z do GFS sofreu alterações. A run das 18z do GFS indica menos precipitação, mas não deixa de ser uma situação preocupante, uma vez que se tratam de valores elevados de precipitação em poucas horas. No entanto, esta última saída indica mais precipitação na Terceira do que a inicialmente prevista.

*Vila do Porto, Ilha de Santa Maria*

*Run das 12z* 






*Run das 18z*







*Angra do Heroísmo (Santa Luzia), Ilha Terceira*

*Run das 18z*






A run das 12z do ECM indica também muita precipitação, entre os 50 os 100 mm em 6 horas, principalmente no Grupo Central.





















Vamos ver o que indicam as novas atualizações...


----------



## Cluster (30 Nov 2013 às 01:35)

Espero que os Açorianos não sofram com o que poderá vir ai.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2013 às 09:13)

A chuva continua a não dar tréguas no concelho de Machico.
Infelizmente não há nenhuma estação na região a debitar dados.

Santo da Serra está off desde ontem de manhã, assim como Santana.
A do Caniçal mantém-se activo, mas está numa região extremamente "seca" da ilha, e sem qualquer influência orografrica. 

Ribeira de Machico, há meia hora:






Fotografia de Odete Viveiros


----------



## ijv (30 Nov 2013 às 10:39)

Neste caso podemos acompanha a estação do nosso colega sunder, apesar de estar no centro de Machico sempre da para ter uma ideia
Http://www.meteomachico.com


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2013 às 10:52)

ijv disse:


> Neste caso podemos acompanha a estação do nosso colega sunder, apesar de estar no centro de Machico sempre da para ter uma ideia
> Http://www.meteomachico.com



Consultei logo de manhã, mas os dados estão desactualizados. Deve haver um erro de ligação.
0ºC; 0km/h; 0mm; 0%, etc.


----------



## ijv (30 Nov 2013 às 11:02)

AnDré disse:


> Consultei logo de manhã, mas os dados estão desactualizados. Deve haver um erro de ligação.
> 0ºC; 0km/h; 0mm; 0%, etc.



Se não estou em erro a estação só esta ligada a internet durante o dia.

EDIT: 
Horário de funcionamento da estação é entre as 09:00 horas e as 22:20 horas. Entre as 22:21 horas e as 08:59 horas a página não receberá dados, sendo atualizado todo o histórico, assim que estiver online.


----------



## jonhfx (30 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

ijv disse:


> Se não estou em erro a estação só esta ligada a internet durante o dia.
> 
> EDIT:
> Horário de funcionamento da estação é entre as 09:00 horas e as 22:20 horas. Entre as 22:21 horas e as 08:59 horas a página não receberá dados, sendo atualizado todo o histórico, assim que estiver online.



Parece mesmo que não está a actualizar, ele ontem tinha dito que estava com algumas falhas. 
A minha estação também sofre de problemas  ligação à Internet, sempre que a ligava ao pc, a consola deixava de receber dados ( é o que dá ter coisa baratuxas  ).
____________________________________________________________
Por estes lados ( Calheta-Oeste da ilha) nos últimos 3 dias, tenho um acumulado de precipitação de apenas 9 mm. O dia hoje amanheceu com sol, mas já ficou nublado, chuva a que nem vê-la. 
Sigo com 19ºc, humidade 88%, Hpa 1017, e vento fraco de sudeste.

Ontem à tarde, o céu tinha este aspecto:


----------



## marco_antonio (30 Nov 2013 às 13:12)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pumabr (30 Nov 2013 às 15:33)

Boa tarde a todos! Embora este seja o meu primeiro post neste fórum, há já algum tempo que sigo estas threads sobre o seguimento metereológico. Acho muito interessante os comentários e previsões que fazem, gosto de ver os mapas que publicam, os dados sobre chuva que caiu em x lugar, comentários quase em tempo real sobre o que está a acontecer. E, embora eu não perceba praticamente nada sobre os termos técnicos que usam, acabo ao menos por ficar com uma ideia do que está a acontecer ou o que pode acontecer.

Eu gostava também de ter uma pequena estação metereológica na minha casa, algo simples e barato. Após alguma procura no ebay, a que me chamou mais a atenção foi esta:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/W-8681-Wi...e_Garden_Weather_Stations&hash=item5af74e4dbc

Acho que faz um pouco de tudo, e tem a vantagem de ter uma unidade destacada com que se comunica sem fios, o que seria muito útil para mim já que pretendia colocar a estação num ponto atrás da minha casa, afastado uns metros e acima do telhado desta. Seria um ponto em que praticamente está tudo aberto à volta. Mas claro, antes de avançar com o que for, gostaria de saber o que acham disto e o que podem aconselhar a quem está a se iniciar neste mundo!


----------



## Afgdr (30 Nov 2013 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, sol e vento fraco.

Temperatura atual: 16ºC

Hoje, o céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado e caiu um aguaceiro fraco pouco antes das 12h.


A partir das 14h de amanhã, vigorará um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação que será contínua e temporariamente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 128/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma depressão centrada a sul do arquipélago, com probabilidade de se tornar ciclone subtropical durante os próximos 5 dias, irá provocar precipitação continua temporariamente FORTE no Grupo Oriental, situação esta que a partir de segunda-feira se poderá estender as ilhas do Grupo Central*. Assim emite-se:
> 
> ...















Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel está uma noite bem fria e por enquanto calma.

Este vídeo dá muita chuva para os Açores nas próximas horas 


http://www.centrometeo.pt/index.php?id=3571&L=13


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2013 às 21:33)

Segundo o Central meteorologia, 3 ilhas dos Açores já se encontram em aviso laranja de Tempestade Moderada.


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 00:48)

Boas noites.

Pela ilha de São Miguel a noite está calma e o ceu estrelado, mas está muito frio. Já vou com 11 º C 

Veremos o desenrolar disto com as próximas actualizações.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 00:56)

A saída das 18z do GFS indica valores superiores de precipitação em comparação à saída das 12z nalguns locais.


*Ilha de São Miguel*

*Ponta Delgada*





*Lagoa*





*Vila Franca do Campo*





*Ribeira Grande*





*Povoação*





*Nordeste*






*Ilha de Santa Maria*

*Vila do Porto*






*Ilha Terceira*

*Angra do Heroísmo*





*Praia da Vitória*


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 01:02)

Novos Avisos no ar.


----------



## CptRena (1 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

pumabr disse:


> Mas claro, antes de avançar com o que for, gostaria de saber o que acham disto e o que podem aconselhar a quem está a se iniciar neste mundo!




Eu aconselho-o a dar uma vista de olhos pelos tópicos deste tema em 
MeteoPT - Instrumentos Meteorológicos

Lá pode encontrar diversa informação sobre o assunto
Por exemplo Default Watson -8681 Solar para iniciar.. é o modelo ideal?


----------



## pumabr (1 Dez 2013 às 02:58)

Obrigado CptRena, vou ver o que diz por lá ;-)


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

AnDré disse:


> Consultei logo de manhã, mas os dados estão desactualizados. Deve haver um erro de ligação.
> 0ºC; 0km/h; 0mm; 0%, etc.



Infelizmente isso acontece-me nos dias em que chove com maior intensidade. Provavelmente a chuva intensa cria uma espécie de barreira, impossibilitando a recepção dos dados... Ou até pode ser as pilhas que já estejam fracas!


----------

